# Scratches on Chromed Door Handles



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I let my wife use my car Mon-Thurs to travel to work and back and i only use it on a Friday. Today i have noticed after the wife using it for the last few days 3 or 4 small scratches have appeared on the top of the chromed door handles.

Now before i get a divorce can anyone save my marriage by suggesting a way to remove or fill the scratches so they are less apparent?

I think the handles are probably plastic coated with chrome.

I'll post some pics up soon, but any advice in the meantime on how to deal with scratches on chrome would be greatly appeciated (by the soon to b e ex-wife!).

Thanks


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Female human skin fills it nicely


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

unfortunately you cant do anything with scratches on chrome. you cannot polish scratches out of chrome due to the nature of the chrome coating.

DO NOT use metal polish(autosol comes to mind) on them as it will just scratch the chrome more, most metal polishes are abrasive and will scratch the chrome more. specific chrome polishes are not abrasive at all.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Once you have solved the issue tell her not to open the doors with the keys in her hand


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the replies. She knows about not having keys in hand when opening the door, but i think she forgets as she just doesn't care about the car as much as i do so it's a bit of struggle getting her to remember. However she does care if I'm being a moody git, so I reckon a couple of days of grumpy me and she might think twice in future.

Lol at the skin suggestion!

Here's the damage, it's not the end of the world, it's just not perfect like it was.









I did a bit of googling and found a product from Autosol called M1, it says it is a chrome plated plastic polish. http://www.autosol.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=1910

Has anyone had any experience with this stuff? I've ordered a tube, but after hearing horror stories about trying to polish chrome plated plastic I'm a bit wary.

Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Do you have any better pictures??

Doesn't look like chrome to me.

Oh I see, dumb **** lol


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

pantypoos said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. She knows about not having keys in hand when opening the door, but i think she forgets as she just doesn't care about the car as much as i do so it's a bit of struggle getting her to remember. However she does care if I'm being a moody git, so I reckon a couple of days of grumpy me and she might think twice in future.
> 
> Lol at the skin suggestion!
> 
> ...


That polish from autosol will be fine as its a cleaning polish not a cutting polish, there will be no abrasives in it at all.


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ Really no need to *quote* the op's post when you write a reply ^^


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Simple answer.
Firstly next time she asks to borrow car tell her no she cant look after it so either walk or get bus.
Secondly cut her hands off ( may cause problems with her cooking dinner and other things though )


----------

